# Ping pong table



## 43longtime (Oct 15, 2008)

I was thinking about building a ping pong table. I know the size has to be 5 feet by 9 feet. 

I was wondering if anyone has ever built one before and what they used for the top? 

I was thinking about using MDF for the top and peacing it togeather to make it 5 feet wide.

What do you think about doing it that way?


Thanks

chris


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm not sure how you would go about making a ping pong table but I do know that if you are considering mdf, you may want to consider a crane to move it around as well. That mdf is heavy stuff!!! :yes:
Ken


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I'd suggest using 5x5 sheets of baltic birch. Just make the seam right in the middle underneath the net. It would be much lighter than mdf also, and a heck of a lot more stable.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Julian the woodnut said:


> I'd suggest using 5x5 sheets of baltic birch. Just make the seam right in the middle underneath the net. It would be much lighter than mdf also, and a heck of a lot more stable.


Where would you get 5x5 sheets? I have never seen or heard of such.

George


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I get baltic birch plywood at my local hardwood dealer.


----------



## 43longtime (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm not really that worried about the weight so much. I want it to be heavy it is not going to be moved around it will be in one spot. I looked online and you can order MDF in like any size you want so i was thinking about ordering it like 5 feet by what ever length they want to make it and making the table top split in the middle by the net.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Julian the woodnut said:


> I get baltic birch plywood at my local hardwood dealer.


In 5' by 5' sizes? You people that live in larger areas must have access to a lot more material than we who live in smaller areas.

George


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

5x5 is the standard size for baltic birch plywood. It only recently became available in 4x8 sheets.

You sound like you have your heart set on mdf, so go for it. I was just suggesting a quality plywood due to it's superior strength over mdf.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I would make it foldaway. Center section and two
drop downs.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I always bought Baltic birch in 5 x 5 sheets. I didnt know that they made it in 4 x 8's. I know Apply Ply is a similar quality plywood and that comes in 4X8'. 
gettin back to the MDF thing, it will sag under its own weight if used as a ping pong table. 
I would start off looking on the internet and see what ping pong tables are typically made of. The major manufacturers already did your research for you.


----------



## 43longtime (Oct 15, 2008)

Tony B said:


> I always bought Baltic birch in 5 x 5 sheets. I didnt know that they made it in 4 x 8's. I know Apply Ply is a similar quality plywood and that comes in 4X8'.
> gettin back to the MDF thing, it will sag under its own weight if used as a ping pong table.
> I would start off looking on the internet and see what ping pong tables are typically made of. The major manufacturers already did your research for you.


All the ping pong tables I have seen are made out of particle board. I was going to make a really heavy duty frame for the top to set on. like 2x4s like a wall is built on a house. The reason I am so set on MDF is because it paints up really nice and why waist nice plywood by painting it up.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

43longtime, mdf in large expanses like that flexes very badly under its own weight. You'll need some significant reinforcement across it to keep your table from bowing. The ply will be a bit more expensive and lighter weight, thus requiring less structural support. MDF will paint up nicely, and will work, it just won't last quite as long without some good planning and a bulky frame.


----------



## 43longtime (Oct 15, 2008)

I was thinking about using plywood and inlaying some other type of wood for the lines on the table. and staining it. I am not sure what i am going to do yet. will have to see and think about it more.


----------

